# Dynamic MRI for Abdomen



## ranjan (May 8, 2012)

CPT code for Dynamic MRI Abdomen ?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (May 8, 2012)

Conventional magnetic resonance images (MRI) are taken with the person in a recumbent or supine position.  Positional MRI has recently been proposed as a means by which MRIs may be taken with the anatomic area of interest bearing weight or in a position that causes the symptoms (standing, sitting, or moving).  This method has been suggested as an improved means by which various conditions can be diagnosed and managed, including spine or knee pain, and conditions related to pelvic floor weakness.

Positional MRIs involve the use of newer lower magnet strength MRI machines which have an "open" configuration, allowing imaging of the person in various positions.  The imaging can be conducted with partial or full weight bearing on the knee, hip, spine, etc. and may also allow "dynamic-kinetic imaging" where images are obtained during movement.

Coding 

The following codes for treatments and procedures applicable to this document are included below for informational purposes.  Inclusion or exclusion of a procedure, diagnosis or device code(s) does not constitute or imply member coverage or provider reimbursement policy.  Please refer to the member's contract benefits in effect at the time of service to determine coverage or non-coverage of these services as it applies to an individual member.

When Services are Investigational and Not Medically Necessary:
When the code describes a procedure indicated in the Position Statement section as investigational and not medically necessary.

CPT   
76498 Unlisted magnetic resonance procedure (eg, diagnostic, interventional) [when specified as a positional MRI scan]
Note:  If the CPT code for an MRI scan is used to describe a positional MRI procedure, the service is considered investigational and not medically necessary 
as per anthem
http://www.anthem.com/medicalpolicies/policies/mp_pw_a053278.htm


----------

